# Connecting PC to TV / Best experience sought



## se224141 (Sep 27, 2008)

I use streaming media from my PC to TV for most of my entertainment needs. 

My Samsung Full HD LED TV has provision for HDMI connection. 

At the moment my PC does not have HDMI connection capability and I am using a S-video cable and a audio cable and connecting to the TV through SCART connection.

The quality of picture is not very good. How can I improve it? I am seeking the best experience.

Will it help if my PC is also HDMI enabled? Will a new PC with better graphics help?

Will "connecting PC to TV" through a HDMI cable help?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does the computer have a DVI output? You can use an adapter for HDMI but you'll still need another cable for sound, unless you're using a more recent card that supports audio through an adapter.


----------



## se224141 (Sep 27, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Does the computer have a DVI output? You can use an adapter for HDMI but you'll still need another cable for sound, unless you're using a more recent card that supports audio through an adapter.


It has but I have to run a separate cable for audio. I don't want my drawing room to like a workshop.

I am thinking to buy a good looking desktop that should use my Samsung 40" TV as monitor. 

I am thinking of the following system.

1) EeeBox PC EB1502 based on Intel Atom, or
2) Dell Inspiron Zino based on AMD processor

The full details of Zino is as follows:

AMD A64 2850E 1,8 GHz, 512 KB
AMD X2 3250E 1,5 GHz, 512 KB

as for the graphc card,

Integrerat HD 3200-grafic card
512 MB ATI® Radeon™ HD 4330-grafic card

For RAM, I have the following choice:

2 048MB 800 MHz DDR2 [2 x 1 024]
4 096 MB 800 MHz DDR2 [2 x 2 048]

What would you recommend?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've never heard of Eeebox but I know I'd also never buy a Dell. What's your total budget?


----------



## se224141 (Sep 27, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> I've never heard of Eeebox but I know I'd also never buy a Dell. What's your total budget?


I am looking for a nice HTPC with very good processor and very good graphic card. I am ready to spend anything upto USD 2500:-.


----------



## thewariormonk (Jan 27, 2010)

Try to built this :
* Procsr. - Core i7 920
* M/B - MSI X58 Pro
* Ram - 2 x 3 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz DDR3
* G/Card - Zotac Gforce GTX 295
* HDD - West. Digital 1TB black edition
* Cabinet - CoolerMaster ATCS 840
* Sound Crd. - ASUS Xonar DX
* Power Supply - Corsair HX 850
* Speaker - Logitech Z5500
* Opt. Drive - ASUS BC-1205PT
* K/Board - Logitech G15
* Mouse - Logitech MX518 
AND ur v/good TV as monitor

Build this & relax for next two years.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Even onboard video and sound would suffice for a true HTPC. I plan to build one in the near future and I hope to make it all fit into a space the size of a DVD-ROM drive.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

thewariormonk said:


> Try to built this :
> * Procsr. - Core i7 920
> * M/B - MSI X58 Pro
> * Ram - 2 x 3 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz DDR3
> ...


that would be overkill and too loud. I'd focus more on cooling and case size than raw processing power. A GTX295 would just heat things up more, it won't help output videos any better than almost any other video card. Of course, if the OP wanted to play PC games, it'd be another story...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

-=Rousseau=- said:


> that would be overkill and too loud. I'd focus more on cooling and case size than raw processing power. A GTX295 would just heat things up more, it won't help output videos any better than almost any other video card. Of course, if the OP wanted to play PC games, it'd be another story...


Agreed. Total overkill for an HTPC as they are designed to run cool and quietly.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think a board like this would make a good HTPC. Micro ATX w/onboard sound and video w/HDMI output, gigabit network. With a mid range core 2 it would be quiet and efficient.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=gigabyte_ga-g41m-_-13-128-396-_-Product


----------



## thewariormonk (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi!
SE224141 gavd me enough room to suggest for a pc through his generous budget. GTX 295 wont heat-up much if it will be used with the cabinet I suggested. Moreover this config will be suff. for the next 3 yrs after shelling out $2500.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Raylo said:


> I think a board like this would make a good HTPC. Micro ATX w/onboard sound and video w/HDMI output, gigabit network. With a mid range core 2 it would be quiet and efficient.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=gigabyte_ga-g41m-_-13-128-396-_-Product


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129046

Pop it all in there.


----------

